# Noobie from Texas with a question about hive beetles



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I am not sure about using DE in the trap as I've always used Lyme or vegetable oil. We have problems with beetles where I live and the single best thing you can do for them is put your hives in direct sunlight. Wherever they can get the most sun all day. It makes a tremendous difference. I've had no need to use beetle traps as long as I can keep hives strong and in sunlight. Also low moisture areas are better. Welcome to the forum


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

some people do substitute DE for the oil in a in-hive beetle trap. I use the DE on the solid bottom board underneath the screened bottom board. Keep it fresh and fluffy. For our part of VA, that means changing it almost weekly.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Aleta!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

DE is fine - I have used it in preference of oil for many years.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome.

Yes, you can use DE. I like it better because it does not spill when moving traps and seems to be nearly as effective. I actually like a mixture of DE and hydrated lime. This seems to keep the traps from being smelly, and they work well.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

My DE became hard as a rock and totally ineffective within a week. I attributed it to humidity. Mineral oil does a great job and doesn't get rancid.


----------

